# Horse ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT back out of trailer



## TakodasShadow (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a 7 year old Clyde TB cross who will not back out of the trailer. We have tried for HOURS at a time, and we have literally tried EVERYTHING I can think of, and everything I can pull up on the internet. He is a fairly big guy at 17.2hh, so that also adds more challenge as he will just fly towards you in the trailer when asked to back out. 

He will back out, but only if it's just his front legs in the trailer. Any back legs, he just wont. I have no issue with turning him around, except our trailer is a straight load. It is warmblood sized, but it's not big enough for him not to squish when turning. I NEED him to back out, he already has chiropractic issues with his ribs and he has popped a rib out turning around because he has to squish so much. PLEASE! Help me! I have tried everything! We are even considering a ramp but that is an expensive option.

(I have also spent hours backing him over random stuff, but he will not even back out of a shelter that in 2-3 inches higher than the ground. I have gotten him to back off a small cement pad though.)

PS: How much would a ramp cost for a straight load? 

Pictures of trailer: 


















Picture of horse (right horse):


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Our new horse has issues with backing as well. I have found two solutions that may help - hopefully.

1.) Take two leadropes - one that is on his halter and another one to clip on. Have another person help you with this. Have one person hold the leadrope tight and stand out of the way outside and to the side of the trailer. You (or someone else if you would rather be in the trailer and trying to help back him from the front, but if you don't have to then I wouldn't) hold the other leadrope and stand on the other side. Both of you apply pressure on the leadropes and one person (or both) keeps asking softly and steadily "back." Both of you apply pressure to the leads but don't let the horse turn his head - then best you can. Just continue asking to back holding the same amount of pressure for a few seconds. If he still doesn't back then add a bit more pressure wile still asking to back with your voice. As soon as he makes a move to back, release. Then repeat again and wait for a little more movement than his last one, then release again. Keep doing this until he backs out!! 

2.) As he gets better with #1, then take a long leadrope, swing it around over his neck or withers, and either tie it back to the halter or slide just slide it through the same hole it is attached in. Hold it with one hand and apply pressure back and ask him to back. If it helps - sometimes the horse needs to think you are moving as well - then walk in place. Sometimes if the horse hears your feet moving then he think you are walking back and maybe get out of your way.

Good luck!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

With my first horse trailer years ago (2 horse straight load step up) I had an issue with one of my horses rushing to back out and another one who was reluctant to step up so I had a ramp put on the trailer. It was purchased from the dealer I bought the trailer from and had a metal frame around wood (a welding shop could make one if you gave them the specs I'm sure); it was about 4 ft or so in length and the width of the trailer; I took it to a local welder and he welded it on to the frame/bumper part. I'm not remembering the actual costs but it wasn't all that much or else I wouldn't have done it. For those two horses the ramp was a success although it was hard on my back lifting it up. 

I've now gone to a two horse slant step up. I lead my horses in and out and we're all very happy with that way of doing things. I don't think I could handle lifting a ramp now any more (bad back).

I suspect the quick and easy fix is to cheat - get a stock trailer or slant load so the horse can walk out.

I'm also wondering if it hurts him to do step downs backing up as you mentioned he had some chiropractic issues????

Good luck.


----------



## dreamer23 (Jul 4, 2013)

i have the same problem with my horse i can get him on fine but of is impossible tho i had a ramp on the floats i have used he did back out once when the float ramp was parked near a slope so it was flat when backing out but he is litterally terrified of backing out i dont own a float to work with him


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

He might not be able to back out. Have you have the vet and/or chiro check him out?
Once you rule that out, I have a wonderful solution for you: put him in the trailer with the divider up and let him back out on his own. Crazy, right? I doubt he'll stay there for more than a day or two. Hang up a water bucket in front of him and leave him be. Make sure that he can't turn around.
Everyday feed him his grain in the trailer. If he doesn't go in, he doesn't get grain. If he doesn't back out on his own, he doesn't get to leave. He will get the picture.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I was going to suggest what rascal did. Park the trailer in a safe field. Make sure he has hay and water, open/tie open the door and leave him alone. With the divider up, he will not be able to turn around and his only options are to stay in the trailer (which is not a problem since he has food and water) or back himself off in his own good time. Rinse and repeat until he unloads himself in a timely fashion, then you can start working on it with him again on your timeline. Might take a day or so, but the beauty is that you don't have to stand there watching him- no stress and no pressure for either of you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you do this, be sure the trailer is still attached to the truck or is blocked up really well. Loading a horse into a trailer that is not attached to a truck is dangerous if the trailer is not super stably positioned.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Just out of curiosity (as I have a 17-something draft cross too!) What are the dimensions of your trailer? How wide is it - both the divided sections and total? Tall? Long? I'm having a hard time with trailers, can you tell? 

As for getting him out... He won't stay in there forever. He's gotta come out eventually... Right? If you have tempting hay in sight, when he gets hungry enough he SHOULD come out to eat. (Though you may have tried this already!)


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

If that is the horse in the trailer, how did it get out???


----------



## MustangGirl (Jun 24, 2013)

We had one like that - a big standardbred - that would not back out. What I did was pull the lead rope through his front legs and back legs and pull his head down. He couldn't turn because his head was between his legs and he had to back out. After a few times of that he backed out. This was in a straight load with divider, but I understand the pain because my horse can and will turn around with the divider up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Even on blocks, an unhooked trailer is a dangerous thing. You should never work with one without it attached.

And while you say horse has to come out?

No, they don't. They can overheat from getting in a panic and die inside that trailer, or lose it and get themselves cast and die. Or decide to fight their way out by jumping forward into nose of trailer.

No way would I ever encourage someone to do this.

Aside from panic issues...horses will stock up, by not being able to move around could end up with colic and since males stretch out to urinate, might end up with bladder/kidney problems too.

May also be that he would unload better if on other side too? And are your roads crowned like here is US, to where we put heavier horse on side to center of road, or do you drive on left side there?

Might also try blindfolding him and backing him up? But again, this is awfully tight spot to fool around in. Can run lead through front legs and down and pull from behind to back, as have done that.

If horse will not even back over a small rise in boards, I would get some serious vet work done, as to what is going on. I too think pain related.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm expecting pain for certain at this point...


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with the wait him out method, but I'd be in the trailer with him. I use the same method to load horses and I have great loaders because they don't have bad experiences.
I would go for the expense and add the ramp. Not only will it be easier, but I have seen a few horses slip while unloading and end up with hind legs under the trailer. One was a kids pony, ended up whacking it's head and bled out on the pavement in front of the little girl...

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

One more thought, if the horse can't SEE when the step is coming, and its ever been higher than expected when they stepped down, they can get really unnerved by that drop. We always tell our horses when the drop is coming, and they stop moving and look for it with a hind foot. We say 'back' until they're near the edge, then switch to saying 'step'. You'd be pretty shocked by how quickly they learn to stop when you say step, and start poking that back foot around looking for the edge. By doing this, they can step carefully out, always knowing when the drop is coming, because you've warned them. You can teach it without the trailer, anywhere there is a drop, starting with a couple inches and working up to a foot (or whatever you think the highest drop would be if you were parked funny).


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

This may sound crazy, but I have seen it for myself. I had a friend that her barrel racing mare would not back out of ANY trailer, but she would back ON TO a trailer. She would ride backwards in the trailer & walk right out when we got where we were going


----------

